# I am sold on the palomar knot



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Have always resisted tying this knot because it is kind of a pain in the butt. I have always just used the old fisherman's knot, you know the seven wraps and then back through the two loops. After having some breakoff problems while battling monster smallmouths last time out, this past weekend I put forth a diligent effort to tie up everything with palomars and proceeded to wreak havoc with the little slimy brown footballs. Did not have one single breakoff except for the big pike that sliced my line like nothing. Am really impressed with the knot. I did a very unscientific test by tying up 10 lb. line with both knots and pulling it until it broke with my hands and every time I had a hard time breaking it with the palomar. The other knot was the weak point every time. Just thought I would pass this on as I have lost several nice fish in previous years when the knot broke.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

The palomar knot is used 99% of the time by me. Super easy to tie, also very strong.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Only knot I use, very impressed by it and find it rather simple to tie up...... screw all that line wrapping....:thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

I learned around ten or so years ago and have had great luck with it, I have had a few times got the loop wrong when cinching it and not paying attention and it failed but if its right its very good.
Knots are cool,there are some interesting ones that have there place.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The only knot I will tie if i can. Never had one fail yet!

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Have always resisted tying this knot because it is kind of a pain in the butt. I have always just used the old fisherman's knot, you know the seven wraps and then back through the two loops. After having some breakoff problems while battling monster smallmouths last time out, this past weekend I put forth a diligent effort to tie up everything with palomars and proceeded to wreak havoc with the little slimy brown footballs. Did not have one single breakoff except for the big pike that sliced my line like nothing. Am really impressed with the knot. I did a very unscientific test by tying up 10 lb. line with both knots and pulling it until it broke with my hands and every time I had a hard time breaking it with the palomar. The other knot was the weak point every time. Just thought I would pass this on as I have lost several nice fish in previous years when the knot broke.


When you tie the fishermans knot, after passing through the eye of hook, before wrapping, pass through the eye again, then do the wraps and finish knot. Never have a problem, even with fireline doing this. Try it once and then do the break test.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

jancoe said:


> The palomar knot is used 99% of the time by me. Super easy to tie, also very strong.


Its easy to tie a hook with but I was having problems with big long baits like husky jerks with three treble hooks. Kept getting line hung up when passing the lure thru the loop! Ha Ha


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Its easy to tie a hook with but I was having problems with big long baits like husky jerks with three treble hooks. Kept getting line hung up when passing the lure thru the loop! Ha Ha


Use a crankbait snap, wont have that issue.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I think the one Ralph described (double-loop fishermans) is also called Trilene knot...... it's the terminal knot i use most.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

MickL said:


> I think the one Ralph described (double-loop fishermans) is also called Trilene knot...... it and the Palomar are the only 2 i use.


Nope, the trilene is different. The fisherman's is known as the "improved clinch". I just pass through the eye a second time before finishing the rest. Makes a big difference. Here's a knot site that shows them..... http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

> Nope, the trilene is different. The fisherman's is known as the "improved clinch".


Yes, you are correct. The trilene could be described as a double loop clinch knot. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

MickL said:


> Yes, you are correct. The trilene could be described as a double loop clinch knot. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


The trilene doesn't got back through the final loop made by last wrap either like the improved clinch. If it did, that would be a knot from hell! I guess you could then call it the improved trilene knot:lol:


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Right. And with the trilene (as I'm sure you know) the end is put through both loops that go thru the eye. Now I'm wondering if in your knot (how about a 'Ralph's knot') the end is put thru both loops that go through the eye. (At first I thought it did, but now I'm thinking it doesn't)


----------



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

One thing to remember, that Palomar can slip a little. I also tie it almost all the time.. But I usually leave 1/8" tag end for a little insurance! It's also a pain to get old line off your lures after you cut them off.. With the old fisherman a knot.. You can usually pull the knot out with your thumbnail... Palomar knot.. Better have a lighter...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Palomer slips a little bit with some flourocarbon lines, so the only time I use it is for drop shot, every other time no matter what I use the orvis knot, fairly simple, and I have never had a problem with it


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Palomar knot is the recommended knot for floro and braid, I have never had it slip....why would you need a lighter, clippers work just fine

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Bluegill_Bass_Basher said:


> Palomer slips a little bit with some flourocarbon lines, so the only time I use it is for drop shot, every other time no matter what I use the orvis knot, fairly simple, and I have never had a problem with it


I also use the Palomar for drop shot but use the Uni-knot for any other terminal tackle. Have had good luck with the Uni.


----------

